# Couple TX Breeders..Need Advice



## price999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I just signed up on the forum and I'd really appreciate some advice regarding a couple GS Breeders and upcoming litters I'm considering adopting a puppy from. I apologize, but I don't yet have the pedigree from *Vom Tal der Schatten. *This will be a companion for our family and jogging partner for my wife. I'll be in line for the 2nd pick male for both breeders once I make the deposit. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance! Clint

*Two River Kennels Lufkin, TX*
*Sire Pedigree*
http://www.tworiverkennel.com/vik.mht
*Dam Pedigree*
http://www.tworiverkennel.com/quera.mht​
*Vik z Agiru Bohemia ( German Import)*

*To:**Quera Vitaxis** (Czech Republic import)*

*This is a first time breeding both are large*

*boned blk & red Quera is a 80lb female that has produced some*

*very beautiful large pups in past litters, we are*

*expecting some even larger pups with this male*

*Vik is a 120lb. Blk & red male this will be his second litter*

*OR*

*Vom Tal der Schatten German Shepherds* 
*Whitesboro, TX *
German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherd Breeders | Whitesboro, TX

Sire: V Kenzo von der Rohburg
*V Kenzo von der Rohburg*,
SchH3, Kkl 1a, 'a' normal hips and elbows, HDZW 78

Kenzo is a very strong, masculine, large black and red male with excellent pedigree and working ability. Strong head, dark eyes, overall excellent conformation. Conformation rating of V1 obtained in the USA at the USA Seiger Show, also V rated at the German Sieger Show. 

Dam: V Harley von Sendling

*V Harley von Sendling, 
**SchH1, 'a' normal hips and elbows, HDZW 74

*
​


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I have heard nothing but good things about Vom tal der Schatten. A friend has dogs from them and they are fabulous. If I were in the market for a show line dog I would go to them.


I have never heard of Two River kennel but their emphasis on breeding for oversize dogs and the fact that they charge $200 extra to let you pick first warns me away from them.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd go with a HOT titled dog's puppy as compared to a bought titled dog any day of the year.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Where did I miss the HOT designation?


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Emoore said:


> Where did I miss the HOT designation?


About 10 years ago lol


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm sorry?  Between the two breeders OP listed, which one had HOT designations?


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

If there ain't then OP needs to steer clear.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Gilda is from *Vom Tal der Schatten.* Her temprament is suberb, healthy, ofa hips good, elbows normal and beautiful to boot. I couldn't be happier with her. Jennifer's trainer is from Germany and comes over periodically to train.

Unfortunately a few of the working line folks are biased and have nothing positive to say about show lines, most however, are to each your own so don't let the few get to you about your preference/choice. Go with what you prefer, and from what you mentioned in your post a SL will serve you well. Most important element is a reputable breeder with any line, and Jennifer is that.

Here's Gilda:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a little side track in the post is good. plus it got HOT. 



Emoore said:


> Price999, looks like your thread got turned into a show line vs. working line debate with a little personal backstory thrown in. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

doggiedad said:


> a little side track in the post is good. plus it got HOT.


LOL at Doggiedad!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Packen you need to be nice where are your manners? Be a gentlemen! Stop acting like a teenage girl (the movie"Mean Girls" comes to mind). Let's stick to the OP question. If you feel the need to voice your opinion start your own thread! Belittling others will get you know where. Thank you.


----------



## price999 (Mar 25, 2012)

WOW...I didn't mean to start a SH*T storm here! I appreciate your opinions and would be happy to hear recommended breeders as well. And I thought the Bullmastiff circle was competitive...LOL. At any rate, any constructive opinion or recommendation is appreciated. Glad I was able to stir it up a bit...:laugh:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

price999 said:


> WOW...I didn't mean to start a SH*T storm here! I appreciate your opinions and would be happy to hear recommended breeders as well. And I thought the Bullmastiff circle was competitive...LOL. At any rate, any constructive opinion or recommendation is appreciated. Glad I was able to stir it up a bit...:laugh:


At the risk of starting up another show vs. working shindig, are you wanting to stay with German Show Lines? Seems like we have a lot more good working line breeders here in TX than anything else.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Emoore said:


> At the risk of starting up another show vs. working shindig, are you wanting to stay with German Show Lines? Seems like we have a lot more good working line breeders here in TX than anything else.


I can recommend working line breeders. Don't know of any showline breeders in Texas. A good breeder will match you with the right pup. Good luck with your search.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Emoore and Danielle can give you some reputable WL breeders. As I mention vtds is a reputable SL breeder. I'm not familiar with the other one you listed. I am aware of a couple of SL breeders in the metroplex that you need to stay away from so if you do want SL and don't go with vtds or the other one mentioned let me know who you are considering and I will let you know if it's one of the ones to run from.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I am aware of a couple of SL breeders in the metroplex that you need to stay away from so if you do want SL and don't go with vtds or the other one mentioned let me know who you are considering and I will let you know if it's one of the ones to run from.


As well as some in the Houston area to run from.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

doggiedad said:


> a little side track in the post is good. plus it got HOT.


A little bit! The thread turned into personal insults between two members, so it was edited down a bit (like cut down from 30 posts to 10!).

So back to topic please! 

- MOD -


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Packen you need to be nice where are your manners? Be a gentlemen! Stop acting like a teenage girl (the movie"Mean Girls" comes to mind). Let's stick to the OP question. If you feel the need to voice your opinion start your own thread! Belittling others will get you know where. Thank you.


Answering the OP I was ottomum! If breeder trains/titles/breeds then breeder can be considered, if breeders buys and breeds then one needs to steer clear.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> A little bit! The thread turned into personal insults between two members, so it was edited down a bit (like cut down from 30 posts to 10!).
> 
> So back to topic please!
> 
> - MOD -


Thank you. Hopefully the original poster comes back to review their thread.


----------

